
Infinite chess -– bishop cannon gun battery fires out bishop cannonballs - AllTalk
http://jdh.hamkins.org/a-position-in-infinite-chess-with-game-value-omega-to-the-4/
======
AllTalk
There are insane positions in infinite chess, a kind of chess warfare,
involving a bishop gun battery, where black can fire arbitrarily large bishop
guns; each bishop moving out is a kind of bullet, and white must answer at
every step. But white ultimately wins, even though black, "doomed", has these
various harassment possibilities.

